# Dell Ultrasharp U2515H mit Radeon HD 6670



## akaRobin (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mein PC ist in die Jahre gekommen, eine Neuanschaffung war zum Release von GTA 5 geplant. Da sich dieser jetzt verschiebt warte ich noch ein wenig. 
Trotzdem hätte ich schon gerne in neue Monitore investiert. Derzeit besitze ich einen Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM und bin sehr zufrieden. Gerne würde ich bei Dell bleiben, folgende Monitore kommen in Frage:

Dell UltraSharp U2414H
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2515H
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hierzu wollte ich wissen ob meine alte Grafikkarte für die beiden 25" ausreicht? Wie gesagt es handelt sich um die Radeon HD 6670 von 2011.
Welche Grafikkarte benötige ich im neuen PC? Preisrahmen ca. 200 Euro.
Alternativen? 600 Euro für zwei Monitore ist schon Obergrenze. Obwohl ich mir von den jeweils 100 Euro Aufpreis zum 24" einiges verspreche.

Vielen Dank

P.S. das ist meine erste Frage/Beitrag hier im Forum


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Selbst bei einem U2414H, ich nehme mal an du willst nur auf einem zocken, wirst du Probleme mit GTA 5 kriegen.
Und der U2515H hat sogar WQHD, da wird es selbst mit ner 200€ Karte sehr eng.
Ich würde bis zum Release von GTA warten, weil vorher keiner genau weiss was man wirklich an Hardware braucht.
Zudem gibt es bis dahin neue Monitore und  wahrscheinlich auch neue Grafikkarten von AMD.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Januar 2015)

Stimme JoM zu.  

Besonders die Monitore werden sich dieses Jahr sehr stark konkurrieren. Das Jahr wird spannend für Peripheriegeräte


----------



## corrado (14. Januar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Stimme JoM zu.
> 
> Besonders die Monitore werden sich dieses Jahr sehr stark konkurrieren. Das Jahr wird spannend für Peripheriegeräte


Und warum? Was ist denn dieses jahr?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Es gibt viele neue Monitore mit neuen Ausstattungen.
Freesync, IPS mit 120Hz+,21:9 mit 144Hz und mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn dir die CES 2015 und der Trend zu schnelleren und besseren Displays (144Hz mit IPS oder IGZO) nicht geläufig ist,  macht das nichts. 

Es heisst einfach das wir Kunden auf Preisansagen von guten Monitoren hoffen können.

Als Beispiel 4K 32' IPS für 800€ oder UWQHD (3440x1440p = grosse Weitsicht) von AOC und BenQ oder von LG und Dell gebogen. 

Ausserdem kommen in dieser  Grössenanordnung gebrauchbare Höhenverstellung und Swifel (Drehteller). Diese werden sich flächendeckend verteilen, das gilt auch für die kleineren Monitore (24-27'). 

Also sehr spannend für interessierte und die wo einen Monitor im kommenden Jahr brauchen!


----------



## corrado (14. Januar 2015)

Acsho okay. Also wäre es schlauer einen Monitorkauf noch ein wenig abzuwarten? War auch auf der Suche.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Das kommt drauf an was du suchst und wofür.


----------



## corrado (14. Januar 2015)

Ich suche ab 27" mit 2560x1440 und Ips Panel. Zum Gaming zwar auch, aber eher zweitrangig. Eher zum arbeiten mit Office, gelegentlich Bildbearbetung und Blurays schauen, Und nach der Theorie das jetzt nach und nach Ips in Verbindung mit 4K oder 144Hz erscheinen werden,  sollten die "normalen" Ips günstiger werden?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Ne werden die nicht und wenn dann vielleicht 20-30€.
Ob du jetzt 400€ oder 380€ bezahlst, das macht es dann auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## akaRobin (14. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Selbst bei einem U2414H, ich nehme mal an du willst nur auf einem zocken, wirst du Probleme mit GTA 5 kriegen.
> Und der U2515H hat sogar WQHD, da wird es selbst mit ner 200€ Karte sehr eng.
> Ich würde bis zum Release von GTA warten, weil vorher keiner genau weiss was man wirklich an Hardware braucht.
> Zudem gibt es bis dahin neue Monitore und  wahrscheinlich auch neue Grafikkarten von AMD.



Ja es wird nur auf einem gezockt. Ich denke trotzdem jetzt schon an einen Kauf, da ich die Monitore bzw. den neuen PC nicht ausschließlich für GTA kaufe. Egal welcher Dell es wird oder welche Grafikkarte (Radeon 280?!?) oder welcher Prozessor (i5 4460?!?), diese sollten doch den Anforderungen die nächsten 3-4 Jahre gerecht werden. Bin auch kein Gamer der auf HighEnd Einstellungen wert legt. Wollte nur wissen ob es überhaupt machbar wäre. Das wurde beantwortet, danke. 

Eine Frage habe ich aber dann doch noch. Denkt ihr die Preise für den Dell U2515H werden in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten noch fallen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Januar 2015)

> Denkt ihr die Preise für den Dell U2515H werden in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten noch fallen?



Ich bezweifle es stark, denn es gibt kaum Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich und DELL reduziert selten ihre Topmonitore, evtl. bei einer Promo Aktion bekommst du die ca. 30€ günstiger, aber ansonsten nein. Ich würde in deinem Bereich mit dem DELL U2414H gehen, da machst du nichts falsch, wenn er zuwenig wird, dann einen zweiten holen. Dann kannst du surfen und gleichzeitig spielen. Solange es nicht Crysis oder ein ressourcenfressendes Spiel wird, packt das deine jetzige GPU.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## akaRobin (14. Januar 2015)

Danke, es werden dann wohl zwei DELL U2414H. Ich gebe dann Feedback wenn ich das komplette System in Betrieb habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Januar 2015)

Dafür haben wir den Thread und schick Bilder


----------



## akaRobin (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

habe eben die zwei Monitore aufgebaut. Leider gibt es jetzt ein Problem.
Der linke Monitor ist nicht Fullscreen (siehe Bild). Angeschlossen ist er über HDMI. 
Der rechte Monitor passt. Angeschlossen über mitgeliefertes Mini DP Kabel. 
Grafikkarte ist diese verbaut: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6870 1024MB GDDR5 LRTL PCI-E 256bit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Kann wer helfen?!? Danke...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Januar 2015)

In den Einstellungen des linken Monitors in der Systemsteuerung nachgeschaut?  

Wenn ja ein anderes Kabel holen  (DP, DVI) oder deine GPU mit dem neusten Treiber austatten. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## akaRobin (17. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte. Aktuelles AMD Catalyst Control Center installieren. Anschließend das machen My 1080P Monitor is Not Full Screen? [Solved] - Graphics Cards - Graphics & Displays

Nochmals Danke für die Beratung und Hilfe.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Das ist aber ein altbekanntes Problem mit dem AMD Treiber und dem Overscaling.


----------



## akaRobin (17. Januar 2015)

Ja ist mir dann bei genauerer Recherche auch aufgefallen. Entschuldigt den unnötigen Post. Aber so ist das Bild was Patrick.C erwähnt hatte auch gleich drin


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Ist ja kein Problem, eigentlich sollte es einen Stück dazu geben, aber leider gibt's im Monitorbereich keinen wirklich  aktiven mod mehr.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

Du hast jetzt die U2414H gekauft oder doch den


----------



## akaRobin (18. Januar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt die U2414H gekauft oder doch den


Ja, zweimal den U2414H


----------

